# brauche skript um datum/zeit zu erhöhen ?!

## Amarok

Grüsse Euch.

Bräuchte eure Hilfe weil mit normalen Mitteln komme ich nicht weiter.

Würde gerne einige Rechner Zeitgesteuert einschalten können.

WakeonLan scheidet aus da der link ausschliesslich via WLAN möglich ist.

Gab zwar auch programme die wakeon via RTC programmieren können aber die klappen auf meinen Zotacs leider nicht.

mb= zotac F itx ion

also blieb der weg   = echo "2005-02-16 22:00" > /proc/acpi/alarm

das klappt ja soweit nur bräuchte ich nun den code dass ich wenn ich um

2010-02-16 22:00 das skript starte und rechner runterfahre er 20 minuten später wieder startet also 2010-02-16 22:20

für die meisten von euch vermutlich eine Kleinigkeit für mich leider sehr zeitaufwendig.

danke für jeden Tip und wie immer jede Hilfe

lg Amarok

----------

## Finswimmer

```
#!/bin/bash

start=$(date +%s)

add=3000000000

let end=start+add

echo $(date -u -d @$end +%Y-%m-%d" "%H:%M)

```

Relativ selbsterklärend:

add ist die Zeit in Sekunden, die du dazuaddieren möchtest. Start ist die aktuelle Zeit. Die Ausgabe ist das neue Datum.

----------

## Amarok

Super dankeschön. Ausgabe klappte zwar nicht 100 % aber das was ich brauche um mich zurechtzufinden hast du mir schon gegeben.

Such nachher den Fehler. Dankeschön

Amarok

----------

## Finswimmer

Jo. Es muss date -u -d @$end +%Y-%m-%d" "%H:%M mit einem kleinen m bei der Jahresangabe sein.

Jetzt gehts  :Wink: 

----------

## Amarok

danke habs schon gefunden und habs auf

#!/bin/bash

start=$(date +%s)

add=4800

let end=start+add

echo $(date -u -d @$end +%Y-%m-%d" "%H:%M)

geaendert.

damit kann ich toll arbeiten 

danke nochmals

----------

